# Feed additives



## Lambchop (Jul 27, 2011)

With market hogs they are fed paylene to build muscle yet it keeps them l lean. Is there a product out there for market goats as well?


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

I have read about something like that on Hoegers I think? not sure where. But after helping my husband haul pigs to market that have been fed Paylene, I wouldn't feed it if my life depended on it, IMHO, the say the paylene is to make muscle and keep them lean, but it makes them dumb and decreases how long it takes for them to reach butcher wieght, once more IMHO. I read your other post about this, how much are you feeding your doeling? and could you post pics so we could get a better idea of if she really is over conditioned?


----------



## Lambchop (Jul 27, 2011)

There are two goats in the pen and twice a day they are being fed one 3 quart scoop of feed that I buydirectly from the breeder as he has it specially made. Judge was from OK. I'm from South mississippi. 

I will post a pic in a moment.


----------



## Lambchop (Jul 27, 2011)

Peanut is a Boer Cross market whether. He's 65 pounds. We're starting to show him now and will be showing him through to Dixie National which is in February.


----------

